# Best / Worst option on your car



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm just wondering what everyones opinion on their options are ? Are there any boxes that people have regretted ticking ?

My best - 19" RS4s 8)

My worst - Short shift :? TBH I think I'll be going for a Forge kit sometime soon to compliment the shorter :? Audi stick


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Best - going Back In Black

Worst - Not going for Bluetooth. However, if I had gone for Bluetooth it would have been the worst option still!! Why can't they make Bluetooth integration a little less...... well damn ugly?

I've bluetooth at the moment and it's positioning etc is fugly and in a damn annoying place. Integrations should be seemless - not like they've just been bolted on.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

On the current car

Best option - Xenons.
Worst option - TPM, but i dont care for Â£75


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

*Best option* is Magnetic Ride......you can take anything from the car, but leave the MR, because that makes the car what it is......a driver's car.
It gives confidence in quick corner's, it gives the car so much more comperaing to the MK1. But also the choice between both modes, is perfect.
The Audi R8 has it , and now i can understand why......it makes the difference......I think we will see this technique back on many car's to come from Audi.......new A4, new A5... new A3...etc.
So MR all the way..........leave the rest from the option.s and i go for the MR.

*Worst option*.....Bose......Sorry to say so, but as longer as i have the car, the Bose soundsystem isn't wort the money.
I may have good amplefyers and good speaker's but the the Subwoofer is crap. I don't like "boom boom" music, but Bose hasn't got a nice Bass. Unless the engine is out, and the car stands still, you hear it a little.
I don't like aftermarket radio's on new car's or aftermarket subwoofers or speakers, so i took the Bose. They better charged another 500 pound more and make it realy good.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Best Option: I kind of agree with Tosh - the Xenons are amazing, but they are just shaded by the DSG. This transmission is amazing and I'm having lots of fun in the fast country roads round my bit in 's' mode and playing with the paddles!

Worst option: this is a difficult one, as I would have said the Ipod integration, but I'm using it every day and enjoying it and the BOSE is excellent. So I'll cop out with the Isofix fittings as I don't have any children, but hopeful this may change in the next year or so...and i think I leave just now and make the most of the rest of valentines day! :wink:

Cheers
Donald


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Best - acoustic parking sensors.
Worst - as only have two options other than colour, would have to be the ipod kit. Even though I use, lack of track names is disappointing.


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

Best: I would have to say DSG............followed by bi colours 8)

Worst: Bluetooth, by a mile, poor sound quality, dropped calls and lack of decent compatible handsets


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Worst - Bose, crap seats and phone and ipod.

Best - Colour, steering wheel design & Speed!

Gavin


----------



## GreenDice (Jan 9, 2007)

Gav150ttr said:


> Worst - Bose, crap seats and phone and ipod.
> 
> Best - Colour, steering wheel design & Speed!
> 
> Gavin


Are you saying the seats are not as comfortable as the Mk I or the bad build quaility as indicated in another thread?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Worst... Shortshift. A complete waste of money! :evil:


----------



## tt200 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Best *- Colour Black - it really suits the car. Cruise control and Parking sensors. (Not an option but I also like the large digital speed readout).

*Worst* - TPM which tells you nothing. And the seats - which are a real disaster. I got back into my BMW 325 today and was so comfortable I began to wonder whether the TT was a big mistake.

Michael


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Best: S-tronic. It's just so easy and fun to play with 

Worst: It's nothing that I am sorry I ordered, but the ekstra storage pack is probabely the option that I easiest could do without.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Tosh

what is it you particularly like about the xenons compared to the other options ? It is something I have tended to skip over when I have looked at the options list.

Donald

did you have a hesitation problem with your DSG ?


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Best: DSG

Worst: Nothing.

Wished I had specced folding mirrors though as its very tight getting in the garage.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

*best* Has to be DSG / Stronic

*worst* There's nothing that I wouldn't order again ... although I've been disappointed by the level of bass from the BOSE system - it could do with a little more body (but I'd still order it again!)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Philr said:


> Tosh
> 
> what is it you particularly like about the xenons compared to the other options ? It is something I have tended to skip over when I have looked at the options list.
> 
> ...


They are just fantastic, the illumination at night is so good. The AFL works very well and again make its much better to drive in the dark. With main beam on it look like day light.

I just wouldn't be without them. I'd happily drop the MFSW, Extended Leather, BOSE, Parking if money was tight - I cant think what else I've ordered but Xenons is the first item on the list for me.

I'm also looking forward to DSG this time. Only ever had it on a loan car before.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I'm also looking forward to DSG this time. Only ever had it on a loan car before.


It's faster in a loan car :wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Philr said:
> 
> 
> > Tosh
> ...


Tosh

That middle picture on your sig. Is that a MK I QS (With a two tone paint finish) ? It looks the business. I really liked what they did with the two tone finish. Love the wheels on the one you show as well.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Best = STronic closely followed by MR
Worst = IPod connection

Biggest regret = not taking Xenons


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> Tosh
> 
> That middle picture on your sig. Is that a MK I QS (With a two tone paint finish) ? It looks the business. I really liked what they did with the two tone finish. Love the wheels on the one you show as well.


yep its a qS. I had a red one, wifey had an avus one. Wheels are std - I've seen a black MKII running round with them on. Looks ok - but the rim gets flaky for some reason and the clear paint lifts off the polished alloy.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I absolutely love the MK II and feel that they had to do something to keep the TT alive but you have got to admit the MK I was beautiful.

That picture of your QS from the rear quarter is stunning absolutely stunning.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I like the MKI, but I still prefer the MKII


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

Best:-3.2 Love the sound of the engine. S tronic Great fun with a sporty feel. 19's RS4. And of course Condor Grey :wink: Sports suspension.

Worst:-Ipod connection IMO waste of money 

All in all love it.......


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

treborwen said:


> Worst:-Ipod connection IMO waste of money


Yes the iPod integration is very poor both in terms of sound quality and the appalling lack of track info but I wouldn't got as far to say its a waste of money. I use mine a lot to listen to podcasts and I wouldn't be without it despite its flaws. If your using it just for music then yes you're right its not good, MP3 CDs are a better route.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Agree - i dont care about the tags, you dont get them on a normal CD either so no real loss.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Best - 6 Stack MP3 CD changer - My only option! But a great one!

Worse - not option but really don't like the steel exhaust pipes.


----------



## kath (Jul 9, 2005)

The best I got my deposit back
The worst I will miss reading this forum

As I am not going to be a TT owner.

Have not found a car yet that can match the performance especially the DSG. But am having fun test driving what is around out there.


----------



## GeoffMM (Feb 11, 2007)

kath

any ideas at all what it is you want then. i am going to put my deposit down in the next week or so, however it is very difficult to find alternatives to the TT as things like 350z and rx8 are not in the same league????


----------



## kath (Jul 9, 2005)

I know it is diffucult to find a car to match the TT
Looked at Boxster (but dodnt think it will fit in the garage)
Mercedes SLK 280 Sports Edition or the 350 one
Have test drove both these cars. It is not going to be an easy choice, as i loved the DSG. But was not going to part with 30K for a car that was full of swirls marks. And to order silver I ran the risk of colour difference with the bumpers.


----------



## kath (Jul 9, 2005)

I know it is diffucult to find a car to match the TT
Looked at Boxster (but dodnt think it will fit in the garage)
Mercedes SLK 280 Sports Edition or the 350 one
Have test drove both these cars. It is not going to be an easy choice, as i loved the DSG. But was not going to part with 30K for a car that was full of swirls marks. And to order silver I ran the risk of colour difference with the bumpers.


----------



## GeoffMM (Feb 11, 2007)

Â£30k, were you looking at a second hand MK2??
Why would there be colour difference in the bumpers????

yes mercedes not really for me.

and porsche, especially boxter seems to cost a lot of money for what you get


----------



## kath (Jul 9, 2005)

Have you looked at prices for the TT Yes 30k wa for new 2litre with some extras on. The colour difference is between the body and the bumpers I saw several cars in silver where it was visible but this is just how they are made different types of material can never match when painted. Thats why I went for black even though I knew it would show the scratches more. Hence why I rejected it when it arrived.
Mercedes drive well and look stunning plus you get the added benefit of a hard top over the boxster soft one.
I do agree Boxster are over priced for what comes as standard.


----------



## GeoffMM (Feb 11, 2007)

yes Â£30k new but still Â£30k second hand. i thought you has seen a particular tt and rejected it, not the one you ordered. lol


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

:roll: Guys, any chance of keeping the thread on topic please, this thread is building up a nice picture of what everyone thinks of their options, thanks 8)


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

GreenDice said:


> Gav150ttr said:
> 
> 
> > Worst - Bose, crap seats and phone and ipod.
> ...


The leather is far to soft and looks like an old sofa! :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i vote jam for moderator !

So after reading the best and worst options till so far, we can say, DSG rocks.....

Worst option, i-pod....


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

:roll: Thanks for your kind words Rebel 8)

Its kinda nice to have a positive thread that hasn't deteriorated into an engine debate 

FWIW If I had my time back I would still tick all the same boxes. As Tosh has already said the adaptive xenons are another worthwhile option IMO and should have been standard, but Audi are playing a clever game


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

No realy i mean it, a good moderator on the MK2 forum should drive a MK2 and has to be a couple of times during the day on the forum.

I never post during the day, because i'm drawing interiors and structures for my clients. So i ain't got the time than.

Toshi would also be a excellent moderator i think.

But on topic....

I only saw some answere's from a fiew people , where are the rest from the MK2 drivers with the best and whorse options?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Philr said:


> Tosh
> 
> what is it you particularly like about the xenons compared to the other options ? It is something I have tended to skip over when I have looked at the options list.
> 
> ...


Nope I ordered it without hesitation.. :lol:

Jesting aside, I've noticed a small hesitation when pulling away first thing in the morning from the driveway and also when the wheels are turned and pulling away around a corner. Don't really notice it after a couple of minutes as my feet wake up and find the correct pressure to pull away smoothly and quickly.

If I come to a busy junction or roundabout OR a nice empty country road, the stick it quickly knocked back into 's' mode for safety and for some fun.

Phil, IMO it is tremendous. It really is. So easy to drive slowly and so easy to drive quickly and its very relaxing. You've got 3 cars in one!

I've got the 3.2 engine and the DSG box is a perfect compliment.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes ,I think I might be converted now!


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Philr said:


> Yes ,I think I might be converted now!


Great, you will not be disappointed! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Remember to post your thoughts when you get the car.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> On the current car
> 
> Best option - Xenons.
> Worst option - TPM, but i dont care for Â£75


I've changed my mind, the worst option is Silver. it has to be the worst (I hesitate to call it a colour, but) colour. Hell dakar at least has something about it, even if it is just resembling a stain you normally see on the stall doors. :?


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Surely the TPM must be of some use?

I dont like the thought of not having a spare or run flats, at least the TPM may give you some warning?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it fills a blank and makes the dash look better.

It does work - don't know why they could not just put the sensors on the valves and have the tyre pressure displayed in the DIS - like every one else.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i'm glad i choosed silver Tosh, car, looks always nice, even with dust, and the lines are at there best with silver.
What would you do, when you want to advertice your product? Right, you will show your product at his best...
Audi did the same with there brochures and tv-campaign and choose for the silver one :wink:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

99% of the people I know prefer a silver TT. When I ordered my first one and opted for denim blue (my favourite colour is blue). Nearly everyone used to say the TT looks better in silver.

That is why I am going for silver because the more TT's I see the more I agree with them. Silver shows the lines of the car better.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

fut1a said:


> 99% of the people I know prefer a silver TT. When I ordered my first one and opted for denim blue (my favourite colour is blue). Nearly everyone used to say the TT looks better in silver.
> 
> That is why I am going for silver because the more TT's I see the more I agree with them. Silver shows the lines of the car better.


Snap! My mk1 was Denim, but gone for Silver for the mk2. The lighter colour shows the lines of the car off better IMHO. That was confirmed for me when I went to see the Phantom Black mk2 at the Forum in London last May. The black is a fine 'colour' but totally conceals the sculpting around the rear 3/4.


----------



## JKL (Aug 26, 2006)

So, if I were to imaging I was was going to buy a new TT, which of my existing options would I buy again ?

*Absolutely*
S-tronic
Mag Ride
Xenons
Cruise

*Highly likely*
Turbines
Bluetooth
Electric seats (for the lumbar support)
MF SW
Bose

*Probably not*
TPM
Storage pack

*Definately not*
Sat Nav
CD changer

And if I had to pick a definite winner it would be S-tronic and Mag Ride - OK two winners then


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Audi did the same with there brochures and tv-campaign and choose for the silver one :wink:


This is to reduce costs - it minimises the colours used in the printing.


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Audi did the same with there brochures and tv-campaign and choose for the silver one :wink:
> ...


Tosh - are you serious/informed on that? Just seems hard to believe, but interesting all the same...

Rob


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> it fills a blank and makes the dash look better.
> 
> It does work - don't know why they could not just put the sensors on the valves and have the tyre pressure displayed in the DIS - like every one else.


I see lots of neg comments about TPM. I was thinking of going for it, especially with RS4's and pricey tyres.

Re your comment above - if it doesn't give you tyre pressures displayed on the DIS how does it indicate pressure/problems??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It just puts an icon on the dash - looks like a flat tyre :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

First post on forum so I would just say

Best Option S Tronic

Worst I Pod connection, the ipod wont even fit in its slot - booked in at dealer to see if they can sort, ne1 else same problem?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Godzilla 8)

I've a nano and it fits fine, there should have been a bag with a few different plastic adaptors for the I pod dock, have a check in your glovebox, thats where I found mine


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Jam225, yeah i found the bits and spent ages messing with them, as did the dealer. Can get it to fit it if i put the IPOD in the adaptor first, but not the other way round -doh :?


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

For me :-

Best - Deep Sea Blue with Turbines, Xenons, DSG, oh yes, and a 56 plate in January :wink:

Worst - Bluetooth and Storage Pack


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

keithmt said:


> Worst - Bluetooth and Storage Pack


at least the storage pack works all the time :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Rebel said:


> *Best option* is Magnetic Ride......you can take anything from the car, but leave the MR, because that makes the car what it is......a driver's car.
> It gives confidence in quick corner's, it gives the car so much more comperaing to the MK1. But also the choice between both modes, is perfect.
> The Audi R8 has it , and now i can understand why......it makes the difference......I think we will see this technique back on many car's to come from Audi.......new A4, new A5... new A3...etc.
> So MR all the way..........leave the rest from the option.s and i go for the MR.
> .


I just knew this would be your choice, Rebel. You are officially MR's number one fan! 

.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Yep, and if you look at my website you know why.
I want a "out off the box" car which i can use for daily driving as well using it on the track.
So for me it's a perefect option.

I don't like cleaning the car, but i prefer driving the car.......
There are already enough MK2 cleaner's on the forum

:wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Yep, and if you look at my website you know why.
> I want a "out off the box" car which i can use for daily driving as well using it on the track.
> So for me it's a perefect option.
> 
> ...


To be fair if you take your car to the ring as regularly as Rebel does it is probably a must.

If like me most of your driving is the A120, A12, M11 and M25 then a complete waste of money.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nope it isn't, it all depends on the way your drive and which fun you have with driving. 
Did you never drove thrue a corner and you felt the car drifting? Did you never felt the back off the car coming sideway's?
If no, MR is total waste of money, and it's better to buy some bucket's of Swissoil for that money

wax in, wax out........wax in, wax out.... :wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I like the fun bit when the back kicks out and the car is rolling round corners.

I thought you supposed to be a good driver Rebel :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

No i'm a bad driver, i use 2 set of tyre's each year 8) 
And i hate car polishing.....


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I havent cleaned a car for years so I am with you there.

I have a man that doese that evry two weeks for me. Costs me a fortune but there you go !

As for your driving skills you shouldn't put yourself down :wink:

By the way you are an hour ahead of me so go to bed you nutter. I am picking up a new car in the morning and so cant sleep. What is your excuse ? Late night Dutch porn by any chance :lol:


----------



## Audiolad (Jan 16, 2007)

Best: DSG

Worst: Upgraded wheels. Not trying to be controversial, but when my car is not being driven, it's either in my garage or parked between other cars. So why pay over a grand for something that will hardly get noticed?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

but if you dont have the car yet - how would you know what the best option is? :?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

My Best Option: Difficult this one it's between S-Tronic and the Bi-Colours.

I suppose I would say Bi-Colours as they are stunning.

Worst Option: Nothing really except for maybe so far the Tyre Pressure Monitor but at Â£ 75 who's complaining


----------



## Audiolad (Jan 16, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> but if you dont have the car yet - how would you know what the best option is? :?


I had one to test drive for a long weekend.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

Expect members of the '07 Club to start filling up this thread soon 

At this stage I would be tempted to say:
Best: DVD Nav / Adaptive Xenons
Worst: iPod (simply because it hasn't even been used yet - SD cards have!)

But it's early days yet...


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

Best option has to be the S-Tronic - it's amazing and the noise on gear change is addictive. The speed of gear change is staggering.

Xenons are also fantastic - to anyone considering them, I'd say go for it. The light styling included with them is worth half the money alone. Love the 'blue flash' when they are switched on as well 8) + the adaptive element is impressive.

Worst option - bit of a cop-out, but I really don't have one


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Best Option: Phathom Black paint / Magma Leather with black extended

Worst: Short Shift (it just doesn't feel any shorter than I remember on my test drive!)

I'm amazed how much space there is in the engine without the battery and the gear pulley lever is right on show so I might be tempted to swap it for the Forge shifter.


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Best - Wheel / Suspension combo
worst - probably heated seats, only spec'd it for the wife but I will probably never let her drive it - the option should have been heated seat for passenger side only for Â£125


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

*Best* - S-Tronic - Nothing else comes close!!

*Worst* - I could probably live without the storage pack


----------

